# 2017 Rogue brake lamp replacement bulb



## Jarhead127 (Jun 8, 2018)

Anyone help me out here? Everything I find online says it's a Sylvania 7443LL which is a dual element bulb. What's in the car is a single element. Anyone have a number? And, BTW, what an abortion to get to the bulb!


----------

